# Aus/NZ for this summer



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Aww... no one from the southern hemisphere here?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

*Go to NZ*

I'm a Kiwi so I'm a little bias - strangely enough, I'm going to recommend NZ all the way! Sadly, I can't give you a break down of the South Island resorts as I've only ever boarded on Mt Ruapehu in the North Island but there are a number of ski fields down south so if you allowed enough time, you could do a 'tiki' tour around, see a lot of the island and hit quite a few of the resorts as well. Travelling in winter, you should expect a fair bit of rain - particularly on the west coast of the South Island. The scenery in the Sth Island is stunning - check out Extreme Skier (world heli challenge), near Wanaka | Stock Photos of New Zealand, Africa, Australia and Fiji | davidwallphoto.com

You've probably already googled these but just in case, here's a few links to some of the fields in the South Island:

The Remarkables NZSki.com Home Page - Coronet Peak, The Remarkables and Mt Hutt
New Zealand Skiing, Treble Cone, Wanaka - New Zealand's Largest South Island Ski Resort
Mt Hutt NZSki.com Home Page - Coronet Peak, The Remarkables and Mt Hutt
Mackenzie Winter Marketing Group - Mackenzie District, New Zealand
www.nzski.com/coronet/ 
www.dobson.co.nz


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Im an Aussie! im going there in july  with school 

In Jindabyne (town before snowy mountains) theres cheap accomodation. and it takes about 30mins to get to the snow fields. However theres HEAPS of hotels etc....in the perisher/smiggins valley. not sure about pricing though 
when i went last year, Blue Cow had the BEST powder  within the week that i was there the snow fall was awesome, best they've had for a while.

Perisher Blue: http://www.perisherblue.com.au/winter/index.php
Accomodation within Perisher Blue: Perisher Blue Holiday Accommodation, Hotels, Lodges, self-contained

and heres the place we stayed last year and were staying there again this year: Alpine Gables
the rooms are pretty good, kitchen, bathroom, awesome view (lake and mountains), balcony, bar and bistro, sauna and laundry etc....

as for hiring, heres some websites...
Ski hire, snowboard hire, snow boards, ski clothing rental, Jindabyne
Jindabyne Sports
Alpine Sports and Natural High Jindabyne - the Snowy Mountains premier ski & snowboard centre.

What time are you looking at going?

hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

*nz or aus*

aus or nz? its a great question.

im an aussie and i was thinking the same thing about 2 months ago. me and my mates choose nz, i went to mt hutt (south island nz) last season and didnt really get good snow while the aussie peaks went off. so it was hard decision this year we are goin to queenstown and wanaka for 14 days. were goin a bit later in the season so hopefully we will get a heap of that nice snow that nz is renound for. i cant wait. either way if your boarding and having fun with you mates your goin to have a great time, well thats what i think any way. i just purchased a bit of gear online and i gotta say the outlet shop on backcounty.com has a heap of cheap gear i got a good jacket, pants and goggles for $230 and now im so keen.

hope that helps tim


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have heard good things about NZ, same too about the funky trees of Oz altho they are less snow sure.

to be specific, Cadrona, Remarkables and Wanaka are all names that spring to mind. head to them and i am sure it'll be all good.

not sure when their season starts tho.... i seem to think august...?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

*nz*

yeah goin to 
remarkables, coronet peak in queenstown. cardrona and trebble cone in wanaka.
all highly recomended

season starts mid june. 

im goin on 1st july


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I would really like some info on this to. I would love to try to do something like
specially since im gettin this tax bonus check this year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

*Ski NZ*

I was just lookin at NZSki.com Home - NZ's premiere Ski, Snowboard and Mountain Biking Website and Quantas' brochure for the '08 season. I'm heading to Queenstown in late July and was lookin at packages for the lot. Check out the Maxi pass for the best value. Renting equipment seems to be cheap aswell.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

wow... thanks for the info guys. We're actually set to go to hotham @ aus but i'm leaning towards going to NZ instead (the extreme skier thing from chillinnvan looks super awesome). I've actually been to the south island in summer and it was absolutely gorgeous. Did my first tandem skydiving in queenstown. Loved it! We haven't booked anything yet so... 

For hotham, we were planning to stay at Eiger Ski Club. Looks pretty awesome. Hotham - Snow Accommodation - Lodges - Eiger Ski Club. Also google their main page for those interested. it looks pretty good. 

We were planning to go end aug cos that's when my project ends and i can finally take a break  
Is it too late to go then? Would the snow be better in NZ or australia?


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone settle on some summer plans in AUS/NZ? when does the snow get pretty decent?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Have you thought of Chile, last season was unbelievable and I believe that you might be able to do for a lot less money than your other 2 choices.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> Have you thought of Chile, last season was unbelievable and I believe that you might be able to do for a lot less money than your other 2 choices.


nope, but it sounds cool. what places should i be researching that are south of the border? any favorites?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Use this website to guide your self Goski.com Chile -

Chile is pretty much all above all tree line, sort of like the alps. I have never been there but my uncles has, Valle Nevado is good, portillo, and antillanca. This are big resorts and to my knowledge much more snow than your other two options. People from chile are very nice and this is the one south American country that is safe and economically stable (I am from Colombia, shame in my country, lol, JK) but yes security should not be an issue there. Think about it, because my guess is that if you fly into Santiago, Chile your flight might be cheaper. 

Valle nevado usses french influence you can read about it that web page I sent you.

This season in Colorado, I spoke to some AUS people that were visiting, and they claim that their snow was nothing compared to USA snow, you might want to research that a little more. 

This is their summer actual web cam Valle Nevado - webcam This resorts have insane terrain and they have been know to be forced to dig out their lifts often due to constant deep snow. My uncle said that that you cannot compare Chile skiing to anything, it is a completely different experience. 

I have to go to work, but I will give you more info later on today.

Here is the trail map GoSki.com Trailmap Page

I forgot, heli riding is available.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i was planning to take a trip to oz/nz anyways, chile seems like a pretty good option as well though. i hear snow conditions (down un'dah) are not as good as some in the US or whistler etc... but how much worse could it be? kind of knocking out two birds w/one stone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I am not sure about conditions in Australia, or NM are. How tall are their peaks? what are the averages of snow fall? ok I did my research I found this Goski.com Australia - Perisher/Blue Ski Resort
people claim snow is not as good and mostly spring conditions, but to be honest if I am going to Australia I would spend a couple of days riding and the rest of the days in Sydney and diving. It seems to me that continent has so much to do, that keeping busy should not be a problem. If you chose Chile is basically to go riding as this areas are remote and the weather is going to be chili. But Chile does offer you about 6000ft more in altitude and more snow. 


Have fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey, I'm going to have to go with NZ and more specifically Southern Lakes region. I grew up over in AUS and moved here a couple years ago, been riding Mt Hutt since. And becoming an instructor down in Queenstown this season. 

It's an amazing place! There's great boarding, lots of chilled people, and heaps of other stuff to do (including the best nightlife). If your down in Queenstown your pretty much guaranteed to have a good time, snow or no snow. 

I'll do a bit of an overview, this is just my (biased) opinion though. There's 5 resorts down there. Coronet Peak, Remarkables, Cardrona, Treble Cone, Snowpark. 

The first couple are run through NZSki.com Home - NZ's premiere Ski, Snowboard and Mountain Biking Website (along with Mt Hutt) and they're a great combo. Coronet Peak has got lots of varied terrain, and are upgrading the whole base facility and snow guns this season. They also have night riding. Remarkables has been really stepping up their park with the addition of "The Stash" this coming season and the big terrain park last season also when there's snow they have lots of challenging terrain.

Cardrona is "naturally better". Its got a big field with a lot of freestyle options when they get it up and running. I almost didn't visit this one and I'm glad i did, there's lots of fun natural or man made lines and I imagine it would be fun in powder. This is a good all-round field. www.cardrona.com/

Treble Cone is probably the most renowned for powder and they have some good runs (be prepared to hike a lot for the really good stuff). They also have a really nice long beginner/intermediate run. But parts of it can be challenging if theres not much snow. New Zealand Skiing, Treble Cone, Wanaka - New Zealand's Largest South Island Ski Resort

Snowpark is unmissable if freestyle is your thing, but sometimes the crowds get pretty big. Snowpark NZ - ABOUT. Watch the "Method Episode 12" for some sick riding and what they have planned for 08!

In my opinion you can't really beat Southern Lakes, for the best riding, best vibes and stunning scenery!

The only negatives is being such a small town accomodation can be pretty tight and sometimes expensive. If your on a reasonable budget smaller towns (like Arrowtown, Frankton and Lake Hayes) are worth looking into. If your looking for backpacker accomodation Pinewood lodge is a good one (but probably pretty full). And we dont have trees, but i think we make up for it with everything else.

If you are looking for a more chilled out type of holiday..

Further north (Canterbury region) also has some great club fields that are more low key (T-bars, rope tows). If the powder hits theres opportunities to be had, but if it doesn't then Mt Hutt is the biggest field up this way. Its got 3 chairlifts, and some good off piste stuff (But again, be prepared to hike) but it is a smaller field and can get boring after a while with minimal snow. But is still fun, don't get me wrong.

In regards to snow and crowds, we can have some long seasons (06 was early June to late October with 2.5 m). And its worth looking up when the school holidays are if you want to avoid the crowds and more accomodation problems. 

PEAK - (Jul 5 - Sept 5) 

OFF PEAK - (Jun 20-Jul 4) & (Sept 6 - Oct 4) 

Hope this helped . Wherever you end up going have an awesome time!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Great review. Those are good options. Maybe for next season I can plan something.

Thanks


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Try to avoid the term gap school holidays... if you want he dates i can ge them for you but you do not want your trip wreaked by the havoc that is the 2 week school holidays


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

I would be going NZ over AUS, i live in AUS and it just gets way to packed here,
been to NZ last 2 years and going again this July, it is just relaxed over there.
only done south island though. queenstown had great nightlife.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

whydrift said:


> I would be going NZ over AUS, i live in AUS and it just gets way to packed here,
> been to NZ last 2 years and going again this July, it is just relaxed over there.
> only done south island though. queenstown had great nightlife.


is there 'nuff goin' on down there to make the trek from the US-for example? i was looking at the different resorts and what-not. not sure of the particulars of each place though. not sure where to go/where to stay.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

stay in wanaka, go to treble cone and the remarkables.
keep constant watch on their snow fall from the start of the season, mid june.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

nzboardlife said:


> stay in wanaka, go to treble cone and the remarkables.
> keep constant watch on their snow fall from the start of the season, mid june.


thanks nz! :thumbsup:


----------



## ollie (Mar 30, 2008)

hey im going to wanaka from mid july to early sept, comin from ireland with a few mates! but whats the deal with gettn a car there, how much insurance etc?? we decided to get passes for cardrona and snowparkNZ in the end but im guessn itd be worth it to head over to treble cone once or twice, so are day pass prices reasonable? cheers! i cant srudy anymore im lookin forward to this so much


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

completly depends on what type of car your looking at hireing, look up on google what rental companies have shops at the airport you are flying in/out of in NZ and find what deal works for you. Treble cone is a must. Treble Cone Lift Rates thats in NZ dollars, im sure you can figure out how to convert it to yours.

I assume you'll be flying into queenstown??? these sites might help.
Avis
Budget
Hertz


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

I promise, Chile is waaaaay better than NZ and AUS. Chile has much more altitude and drier powder. NZ is just way too fickle. Check out my site... SnowboardInChile.com - SIC TOURS I'll hook you up with a discount, especially if you bring a little crew.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

SIC said:


> I promise, Chile is waaaaay better than NZ and AUS.


I've done both and I like NZ better for it's culture. You can get skunked at either location depending on the snow year. Over the last 20 years there has been no rhyme or reason to who gets the goods and who ends up high and dry. You just have to gamble when buying that plane ticket. Even if you get skunked with no snow, both cultures will provide an epic adventure that will further mold your outlook on life!

You can't go wrong traveling south for the summer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> You can't go wrong traveling south for the summer.



Very true!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

I dont know much about Aus, but if your coming to Nz then Wanaka is a pretty good place to base yourself. Its cheaper than Queenstown to stay at, including some backpackers which will let ya stay free in exchange for doing chores around the lodge. or there are the nearby towns like albert town which have some cheap lodges. Wanaka has a decent nightlife...though Queenstowns is alot better.
Wanaka gives easy access to Treble Cone, Cardrona and Snow Park. 
The Remarkables and Coronet Peak are only a short drive away (Weather permitting).

Treble Cone - good for freeriding, with a good mix of steeps and chutes for the more advanced and open slopes and trials for beginner to intermediate. Can get quite icey and full of moguls without fresh snow. Also can get very boring if the outter bowls are closed due to weather conditions. Mostly skiers up Treble Cone, and has very expensive lift tickets to try and achieve that exclusive upper class skier only image. Some staff can be pretty short with snowboarders. But still a good time and definatly worth going up.

Snowpark - The name gives it away. This is basically a giant park so if freestyle is your thing then this is the place to be. A good range of features with varying difficulty. If your a park rate this place will easily entertain you for a season. Also has very good pipe. This mountain features in alot of videos, including the new DC mountain lab 1.5. However dont expect a car to tow you around when you go up. can get crowded.

Cardrona - My favourite of the three so this is probably biased but oh well. Cardrona has the best mix of everything. Has two halfpipes and a super pipe, a great park with lots of different features to satisfy your freestyle cravings, then it has wide open slopes, a few chutes, some drops for when your in a freeriding mood. and some good backcountry if your willing to hike. the terrain varies in difficulty so there really is something for everyone. Can get pretty crowded round the holidays, but they have just upgraded one of their lifts and a cafe so this should help.

Havent been to Coronet or the Remarkables but as some on else said the Remarkables have been upgrading their freestyle options and i have head good things. I think Coronet opens the earliest of all the mountains as it has the most snowmakers.

But yea at pretty much any mountain in Nz ya gotta watch for core shots from our shark teeth rocks if the snow is below par. but ive had fun on our mountains for many years so definatly recommend a trip over.

hope this helps.


----------

